# Frozen Few ? ? ?



## honcho

Hello BBQ Friends,  Just wondering if we will be doing the Frozen Few event this yr. I remember that the money was due 12-31-07 last yr and that is around the corner


----------



## Griff

Honcho

wittdog and I have been talking about the 2010 Frozen Few. The economy has sucked and we have lost our major prize sponsor. A law firm in Anchorage will continue to donate the trophy but that's about it as far as prizes goes. We have been kicking around making the entry fee a $20 donation to a food bank. How does that sound to the cold weather smokers out there?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Who's food bank. Put me in the game. So what you don't get a prize  :roll: . Its just the right thing to do.    Maybe we could have a draw with just names and who ever won, the money could go direct to them. Just a thought.

Pigs


----------



## Keith F

Sorry, I don't believe I can qualify this year. You see global warming has converged with a El Nino. (That is hot air blow'in in from the desert)  This year "they" (The Man) predicts the average temps for January in So Cal will be in the 80's. 

I will crack a cold one for you guys. Does that count?


----------



## Adrienne1

Whatever is decided is ok with me - just as long as something is decided!  I look forward to FF each year - as it's my one and only practice/test cook for the comp season!


----------



## wittdog

As Griff said the FF will continue this year but under a new format.  With the economy being what it is I was reluctant to contact the sponsors that have been so good to us in the past…other than that prestigious Alaskan Law firm ( we all know that the government, banks and lawyers always get paid   ). Seriously the Alaskan Law firm will be once again sponsoring the Frozen Few trophy.
	The original reason for the contest was to have a fun winter “virtual contest”…we kind of have gone away from the fun aspect of things with the amount of prizes that were generous donated by our sponsors. Since the economy has been so bad we decided that instead of the $20 entry fee going towards T-shirts and shipping that we were going to use this contest for the forces of good. We are going to donate the entry fees to http://feedingamerica.org/default.aspx?show_shov=1/ (formally Second Harvest) which is the nations food bank.   Please take a moment to check out the Feeding America site.  I worked at the Food Bank of WNY for a short period after college and am familiar with the great work they do.
	While discussing this we also liked the idea that the donation would be sent to them in February after the Holiday.  Its nice to give during the holidays but unfortunately people go hungry all year long.
	There will be more details to follow but if you are interested in the Frozen Few contact me via PM and I’ll let you know where to send the check for your entry fee.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Fantastic idea!


----------



## Captain Morgan

As a judge, I can say I can certainly do without the t shirt and gift certificates
provided in years past...although they were greatly appreciated...I sport my 
FF shirt all over Myrtle Beach, and I have become a regular customer of
Smokinliscious wood chunks.

It's a ton of fun, and a trophy is all I ever compete for anyway, and
to make it for a good cause is even better.  We all know that the bbq 
community is full of people who go above and beyond to help others
and do the the right thing......in fact, if times are too tough for someone
who wants to enter, I'll pay for one person's entry fee, just pm me and 
we'll keep it quiet.


----------



## wittdog

Well said Cappy


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Yea, I feel bad, I burned a hole in my FF shirt from last year. But it was a good cigar, and good Bourbon. Good thing I was in the lawn chair by the camp fire. We do the food bank down at the Rez every year. The smoke shops are greedy! Won't help at all. Money, money, money.

Pigs


----------



## honcho

I would wear my shirt in Douglas GA. for the BOTB and it got great reviews,,
I keep it with my suit coats,,not like I got a lot of suit coats 
come to think of it,  I only got 1,,,I think I got 1  LOL 
But it hangs where they should be
 But I can do without it for this cause. I know it's short notice so ,,,same rules as last right yr


----------



## honcho

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> As a judge, I can say I can certainly do without the t shirt and gift certificates
> provided in years past...although they were greatly appreciated...I sport my
> FF shirt all over Myrtle Beach, and I have become a regular customer of
> Smokinliscious wood chunks.
> 
> It's a ton of fun, and a trophy is all I ever compete for anyway, and
> to make it for a good cause is even better.  We all know that the bbq
> community is full of people who go above and beyond to help others
> and do the the right thing......in fact, if times are too tough for someone
> who wants to enter, I'll pay for one person's entry fee, just pm me and
> we'll keep it quiet.



Cappy,, I was on hog patrol in Douglas GA. and worked with a team from your neck of the woods
 "The Redneck Cookers" good bunch. If you see them in your travels tell-em you know me..
 They have plans of cookin in Grand Rapids with us this yr. And showing up at our event in Aug.
Then again in Douglas GA in 2010


----------



## WildFireEric

I'd like to try. El Nino has been nice to us this year. Even the rain is too cold to wash away the snow in our yard. Last year sucked. VA Beach and Atlanta had more snow than us, although the Late January ice storm was a pleasant surprise. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19079 for pictures including the unfortunate smash-up that Amy got on film.


----------



## Griff

Yep, same rules. And they are really cool shirts.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Haven't heard anything??  We still on?


----------



## Griff

We are still on. Same rules as last year. Contest is Superbowl weekend. Due to economy the only prize will be the overall GC trophey. Other category winners will be honorary only. Also current plans do not include a tee shirt. Enrty fee will be a $20 donation to a food bank. More details to follow.


----------



## 007bond-jb

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> As a judge, I can say I can certainly do without the t shirt and gift certificates
> provided in years past...although they were greatly appreciated...
> quote]
> 
> Ditto


----------



## californiagrillin

Can you explain to us noob's what exactly goes on in the "Frozen Few"? Sounds like fun and I'm willing to donate to the cause.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

*bump*

Details? .....getting close


----------



## wittdog

Here are frozen few details and rules:  
(Hoping our prestigious judges and re-poster from years past will continue to take on the daunting task--Helen, JB, Unity, Cappy?).  



Frozen Few Rules

This is a fun virtual winter bbq competition. It is primarily for those of us who cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. Softies from Southern climates are encouraged to enter, but they will not be eligible for Grand Champion – Northern guys make the rules.

Registration Date
· Registration must be received by Superbowl Sunday. Registration information must be sent to wittdog (contact him via PM).  All entry fees will be donated to Feeding America (formerly Second Harvest).  http://feedingamerica.org/default.aspx?show_shov=1/

Cook Dates
· The cook must be started and completed on Super Bowl weekend (5 pm Friday, through 10 pm Sunday). All times are local where you are competing. 

· It really is the Frozen Few. Proof of snow on the ground or temperatures below 32° (that’s 0°C for the Canuks) at the time of the cook must be submitted. Just include a photo of snow on the ground or in the background, or a photo of a thermometer will do.  


Cook Categories

Category eligibility will be determined by cooking time and the outside temp. 
· "Arctic Survivor": Butts, Brisket, Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat. 

· "Northern Vacation": Ribs or anything else with a midrange cooking time. 

· "Southern Comfort": Chicken and other quick cooking stuff, and anything cooked at temps above 32°. 

Entries that cannot establish proof of snow on the ground or temperatures below 32° will be ineligible for "Arctic Survivor" and "Northern Vacation" and will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. We are on the honor system on this (and the food photos as well). Any one discovered cheating shall be disqualified and publicly ostracized at every opportunity. Their karma will be totally screwed in future bbq competitions, and they will be forever cursed. 


Photo Submissions
· Each entrant may enter one food photo designated as the entered photo. For entries in "Arctic Survivor" or "Northern Vacation," the food photo must be accompanied by a snow or temperature photo. Other pictures of the cook may be submitted but will not be judged. 

· Photos must be emailed to Unity, the Official Re-Poster (jgdouglas-AT-comcast-DOT-net) by midnight 2 days following the cook.

· Image resolution should be at least 640x480, but larger is better for judging purposes. 

· The Re-Poster will send photos to judges, withholding names of entrants, and will post them, also withholding names of entrants, as soon as the competition closes. 

· Entrants should not post pictures of their entries on the board, because the judges read the board and they aren't supposed to know whose is whose. 

Awards
· A Grand Champion will be selected from either the "Arctic Survivor" or "Northern Vacation" category. The Grand Champion trophy will be donated by a certain Alaskan law firm. (We still want to award an ice sculpture but haven't fixed that pesky shipping issue yet.)

Judging
· Judges will be Captain Morgan, 007bond-jb, and Helen Paradise. 

· The judges will determine winners based solely on the photos submitted. The judges will factor in weather conditions, difficulty of the cook, presentation, and any other factors that they in their sole discretion deem appropriate. The judges' decision will be final, even if arbitrary or capricious. 

Miscellaneous
· Any outdoor cooker may be used. 

· KCBS and any other organized rules do NOT apply. This competition is for winter fun and the contestants should not feel restrained by rules. 

· The committee reserves the right to tweak the rules at any time up to one week prior to the competition. Entrants will be notified by PM of any rule changes.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm in, Unity may not be...ever since he started that diet,
he's afraid to come around here because of the pics!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Now you southern guys should be dreaming up a summer contest that only somebody with 100*+ temps or a heat index of ? could win the grand prize! I mean whats fair is fair!


----------



## Captain Morgan

The Frying Few?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The Frying Few?




EXCELLENT!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I'm for a charity donation....but incitement of the prizes would be good too.


----------



## Puff1

I'd like to take Unity's place as a judge if he can't do it.
I feel for the brother. Must be tough.


----------



## Griff

I'll contact Unity and see if wants to be the official reposter again this year.


----------



## Griff

Puff said:
			
		

> I'd like to take Unity's place as a judge if he can't do it.
> I feel for the brother. Must be tough.



Paul, thank you for the offer. I've been in touch with Unity and he would enjoy remaining the official reposter. He has been my buddy since the middle 60's but every now and then he throws me an unexpected curve. After crazy drinking, making homebrew beer make when the Feds had a law against it, and other things that need no mention in a public forum (although the statute of limitations has long since run), he up and quit drinking. He also quit tobacco, but I did that as well. Now, he's mostly foresaken red meat. I fear he's lived too long on the east coast. Oh well, we all change as we age but, in spite of the wierd changes, he's been my best friend for 40+ years.


----------



## wittdog

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to take Unity's place as a judge if he can't do it.
> I feel for the brother. Must be tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, thank you for the offer. I've been in touch with Unity and he would enjoy remaining the official reposter. He has been my buddy since the middle 60's but every now and then he throws me an unexpected curve. After crazy drinking, *making homebrew beer make when the Feds had a law against it*, and other things that need no mention in a public forum (although the statute of limitations has long since run), he up and quit drinking. He also quit tobacco, but I did that as well. Now, he's mostly foresaken red meat. I fear he's lived too long on the east coast. Oh well, we all change as we age but, in spite of the wierd changes, he's been my best friend for 40+ years.
Click to expand...

It must have been a bitch living during Prohibition. :twisted:    
Every now and then you guys remind me how old you are


----------



## Captain Morgan

Puff aren't you going to enter?


----------



## Greg Rempe

I am happy to help out if you need me, Griff and Witt


----------



## Griff

wittdog said:
			
		

> Every now and then you guys remind me how old you are



Getting old is great, it's the other option (worm food) that sucks.


----------



## Griff

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I am happy to help out if you need me, Griff and Witt



Thanks for the offer Boss, we got it covered.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Administrators?  We ain't got no administrators.  WE DON'T NEED NO
STINKING ADMINISTRATORS!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff and myself will judge the "Frying Few"

Wittdog, your just a "young whippersnapper"!


----------



## Puff1

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to take Unity's place as a judge if he can't do it.
> I feel for the brother. Must be tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, thank you for the offer. I've been in touch with Unity and he would enjoy remaining the official reposter. He has been my buddy since the middle 60's but every now and then he throws me an unexpected curve. After crazy drinking, making homebrew beer make when the Feds had a law against it, and other things that need no mention in a public forum (although the statute of limitations has long since run), he up and quit drinking. He also quit tobacco, but I did that as well. Now, he's mostly foresaken red meat. I fear he's lived too long on the east coast. Oh well, we all change as we age but, in spite of the wierd changes, he's been my best friend for 40+ years.
Click to expand...

No problem amigo. Man I'll bet a night sitting down with you guys listening to the stories you have would be something!
Glad John will be back on board.


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff and myself will judge the "Frying Few"
> 
> Wittdog, your just a "young whippersnapper"!



The "Frying Few" should have a category for frying one's liver with cheap beer while cooking.


----------



## Unity

Was somebody talking about me? like about being an old fart who doesn't know how to have a good time? I may be old, but I still _remember_ good times. Sigh.

Hey, I've missed you guys. I'll be glad to repeat my role as re-poster for the Third Annual Frozen Few. (We must not let a fine bbq tradition fade away!)

The rules that Dave posted show my email. Within 2 days of the close of competition, send me pics that document your cook and the qualifying temperature and/or snow, and I'll send them to our fine panel of judges without any indication of whose work it is. At the same time I'll post the entries so everybody can see them.

Have a good comp, everybody!

--John
(After the fine cooking, creativity, and artistry of the first two years, I can't wait to see what we get this year!   )


----------



## Puff1

Welcome back John


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Welcome back John




Gee yor mighty friendly after just trying to cut him off below the knees!     :twisted:


----------



## Adrienne1

How many are participating?  Saw another thread from Witt showing only two teams??


----------



## ScottyDaQ

WittDog, You set up Paypal yet?


----------



## wittdog

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> WittDog, You set up Paypal yet?


Umm....you can pay me pal  
Nope sorry


----------



## ScottyDaQ

If you did, more people would probably do it. Sending a check is a frickin hassle. This is the internet.


----------



## bbquzz

I walked in the snow, uphill both ways to get to the mail box, just to mail a check  Wouldn't PayPal take 3% or whatever?


----------



## ScottyDaQ

The last time I wrote a check.....was for last years FF contest. :roll:


----------



## Adrienne1

ok.  Donation made . . . brisket hanging . . . pig for slaughter chosen . . . chicken is clucking, but looks mighty frightened . . . sauce and rub ingredients on shopping list . . . I can hardly wait!


----------



## Griff

I still haven't decided what to cook. What ever I decide its got to be a lot. Bunch of relatives are going to be here plus super bowl Sunday is my wife's birthday. Her brother and his wife from the Aleutians are staying with us. Her brother is Anchorage for the state fisheries board meetings. Plus my Fairbanks relatives (S-I-L, niece and nephew and kids) will be here in Anchorage for a hockey tournament.


----------



## Unity

Griff, now's the time to take the plunge and do a whole hog. 

--John


----------



## Adrienne1

Frozen Few is my 'practice cook' for the season, so figured I'd stick with the four proteins, and whatever else tickles my fancy!


----------

